# Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers  You Can't Make Old Friends



## Jillaroo (Oct 27, 2013)

This is a beautiful song

http://youtu.be/kTmi6v0Sy2s


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for that Jill..:love_heart:  .. It is a beautiful song.  Conveys for me  a powerful feeling and meaning at this point in my old life,  after having just reconnected with old high school friends ..  Life is strange.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 28, 2013)

_It touched my heart as well  Bonnie, glad you liked it i feel it is the best they have done together_:hair:


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 28, 2013)

I always love hearing Dolly and Kenny's songs, especially 'Islands in the Stream'.


----------

